# AF got me again



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Title says it all really   

Was 29 days this time, 1 -ve on day 27 and I don't think I can cope anymore.

I am on my 3rd Clomid cycle now and just know that it isn't gonna work for us 

What then ??

Sorry for my crap post, just feeling down and depressed.

LadyNat xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

so sorry ladynat - it is crap!  But the positive news is that clomid has really great results in the first six months so keep going, i know it took me 5 months and it worked .... i understand how you are feeling and sending you big hugs and positive energy to tide you over till you feel strong again


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Ladynat

Its [email protected] isnt it.  Take some time, you will feel positive again I'm sure. Don't give up, just look at the latest BFP announcements, some of whom have been taking clomid for several months.

Take it easy, lots of love xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

LadyNat,

Sorry about evil   Getting you. Retail therapy is essential to cheer you up, as is chocolate. Keep smiling babe, you'll get there.

KerryB
xx


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the positive vibes girls  

Just so fed up of it all.  At least I didn't cry this time     Last month I was terrible.

I normally have 25-26 days cycles and they have got longer since Clomid.  So I had my 21 blood test on day 18 due to my normal cycle.  I had a message on my phone at home from the fertility nurse at the hospital which basically said that 'Everything was o.k. and just to keep taking 50 mg'  So I rang back the next day and couldn't get hold of her.  When I did it was obvious she had been paged so fair enough she didn't have my notes but when I asked about my results, she just said 'Well, if I said they were o.k., don't worry about it !'  But I wanted to know what my result was ? Does that make sense ?  My bloods had been 28 and 29 and I think I just wanted to hear the number which might have made me feel a bit more positive that it was working !

Sometimes I wonder what experience of fertility issues they actually have to do these jobs !!!

Sorry rant over 

I think what is upsetting me is that if these 6 months don't work, what then ?  I have already been told that I don't qualify for IVF on the NHS at the moment due to being overweight.  So I think I am panicking that come November when we have our appointment, they are just gonna say 'Sorry, it's not worked, you can't have IVF, Bye '.  DH sperm is excellent apparently, so I suppose we could try IUI which we could probably afford ourself, but IVF is beyond our means at the moment and when I am depressed, I eat.  End of.

What am I gonna do ??

LadyNat xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Ladynat

I'm on the 3rd cycle has well, took the ist mad pill of the month last night...how far into your cycle are you?

Know what you mean about the nurses, I still haven't actually been told my number yet for last month, the receptionist told me she wasn't qualified to read the number even though she told me the month before and that the nurse was too busy! Not much help at all.....I think a lot of the time they assume we're thick and won't understand it anyway, the nurse told me last month that the doctors didn't always explain these things to patients because it was just too complicated for most to understand......I somehow managed to resist slapping her which is a continuing score of amazement to me given the   ^beware^ that the crazy pills bring!

If the Clomid doesn't work this time I'm booked in for more surgery in November and I don't think my consultant intends to see me before that.

We keep my fingers crossed for us both.

Nicki.x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya again, it would drive me mad too not knowing the actual figure, after all thats what we're working towards.  Deary me  

Have you tried maybe going swimming or something, at least if you are eating bad things, like I often do   !, the exercise might help and swimming is relaxing which is something we all need.  Just an idea anyway.  

I joined a leisure club a couple of months ago, always a real lazy bugger and I am overweight, its the best thing I could have done.  Absolutely love it!

Hope your ok xxx


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

casper - I took my 1st one last night so we are cycle buddys  

How have your side effects been ?  Mine were terrible the 1st month and since then haven't been to bad.  Although my DH would probably not agree  

Flowerpot - I am just a lazy girl who loves her food    I am a member of a gym and when I got married last year I lost 2.5 stone through WW and exercise.  But I have out about a stone back  Just love food and the wrong stuff.  I enjoyed going to the gym to start with , but I was dieting for 9 months and by the time I went on honeymoon, I was craving so much for crap !!  You would think that I have an even bigger incentive to lose weight but I am trying but I think I am that down, I just can't do it at the moment  

On a nice note though, our friends have asked us to be godparents to their beautiful 8 month old son. I was in tears when he gave me the invite(when I actually managed to prise it out of his hands  )

Ladynat xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aww hun its understandable you feel like that, its a real bummer and sometimes we just wanna eat and lol about and who can blame us.  I love food too!  right greedy guts      

thats so sweet congratulations on becoming a Godmum, I'm sure you will do a great job and he is going to be spoilt wrotten


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Flowerpot - he already is spoilt to death by us    I can't pass Next without 'popping' in    I got him some fab t-shirts in the sale the other week though.  One has 'Possibly... the best baby in the world' on it   So sweet   And he knows us now and reaches out for a hug  And he loves my hubby - he likes pulling his chest hair although he missed the other day and pinched his nipple instead    I was in a heap  

Just what to wear now   

Ladynat x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I realy struggle with my weight. Iw as fine till I was about 17/18 then it started piling on. Now I have about 4 stone to lose and can't seem to stick to anything. I'm just eating a kit kat (raided the goody cupboard at work cos I'm bored!) I'm hopeless. Although I am going cycling tonight with DH! MMMmm...should be fun, me on a bike!!

KerryB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi LadyNat

Sorry to hear the wicked  got you...she needs a good  I know exactly how you're feeling as my AF was due yesterday but not arrived but got a BFN this morning... 
Big 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Go Kerry Go !!!
did you go out on the bike?  be careful as your ....ahem....under carriage might hurt a bit  xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Failed on the cycling front, but did take Mad Max for a long walk with DH. It was lovely! He went swimming in the river, thats Max not DH, and really made us laugh!! Gonna try and do it again tonight.

KerryB
xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Ladynat

Side effects are bearable I supposed....likewise not so sure DH would agree   .

I have the hot flushes all month, when I'm taking the pills can get quite dizzy and bit sickish although this hasn't been so bad this time so far but only taken 2 and usually gets worse as I go on. I am always very tired when I'm taking them but I think this is because they seem to disturb my sleep so much as they make me very restless. Also I finding that I am very hungry and when I need to eat I have to eat NOW! Dp have quite bad period symptoms but would have had those anyway due to endo but one thing that has definitely got worse is the breast pain......it's unbelieveable, they feel like they are on fire! And then there's the moods      , they literally are a bit rollercoasterish at times...although I moght not be the most even tempered soul in the world normally....not that I'd ever admit that to DH!

Nicki.x


----------

